# A bunch more reviews



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Angry Snowboarder: Forum Destroyer and Lien Binding a closer look
The Angry Snowboarder: Salomon Bang Bang with Caliber Gripper Rippers
The Angry Snowboarder: Salomon Riot and Code gripper grips a perspective on them
The Angry Snowboarder: K2 Turbo Dream and Sweaters
The Angry Snowboarder: K2 WWW Rocker with K2 Sweaters a second look
The Angry Snowboarder: Gnu Riders Choice BTX with K2 Formula Sweaters my view
The Angry Snowboarder: Lib Tech Lando with K2 Sweaters my view
The Angry Snowboarder: Burton Condom with Co2 EST a casual observance
The Angry Snowboarder: Burton Hero with Triad EST my view
The Angry Snowboarder: Capita Horrorscope with Union Contacts and Force Bindings my view


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Angry Snowboarder: Nitro Sub Pop and Raiden 0 Bindings a closer look

Next years happenings
The Angry Snowboarder: What's going on over at K2 for next year
The Angry Snowboarder: Rep Rumors and Info on the next seasons boards


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

What are your thoughts on Bataleon vs. Reverse Camber (BTX etc.)?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting these. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep, these are awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

lol at review from forum destroyer.
a friend of mine rides it and also said it was to stiff for him


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

falconis said:


> lol at review from forum destroyer.
> a friend of mine rides it and also said it was to stiff for him


That review is pretty much dead on, heavy stiff plank.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks BA. Mods, can we sticky this?


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Let me just say that your review of the DH2 was fucking right on. A big reason why I chose to buy it, and after riding it for over 2 months now, pretty much every thing you said I agree with. My riding style is mostly popping ollies / dropping cliffs / jumping off anything, so this board rides like a dream. Sick edge control, perfect flex, it does it all really, hence the all-mountain tag, and price tag $$$. Worth every penny though.

A girlfriend of mine has the Ride Fever which is basically the girl version of this board, has almost identical specs and most of the same tech included, and she loves it. Has only been riding for 30 days and is already better then a lot of my guy friends.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad I could help bro.

Here's a few more reviews for everyone.
The Angry Snowboarder: Unity Origin Rocker with K2 Formulas
The Angry Snowboarder: K2 Parkstar with Formula's my take
The Angry Snowboarder: 2010 Never Summer Summit R
The Angry Snowboarder: K2 Jibpan Rocker with Formulas a closer look
The Angry Snowboarder: 2010 K2 T1 Double Boa a break down

Here's some pics of more 2010 stuff
The Angry Snowboarder: DC 2010
The Angry Snowboarder: Smokin 2010
The Angry Snowboarder: Unity 2010
The Angry Snowboarder: Sounds, Nomis, and Technine 2010
The Angry Snowboarder: Forum 2010
The Angry Snowboarder: Nike 2010
The Angry Snowboarder: Vans 2010


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the detail.

So, are the 2010 Formulas basically going to be the same as this year's?

What's your favorite K2 all mountain board?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Might want to look at some of those reviews again the binding is completely different. I rode my jibpan for everything until I destroyed it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im curious, what is the difference if any between the 2010 SL-R and the 09 SL-R other than graphics? Doesnt seem like anything changed...


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Im curious, what is the difference if any between the 2010 SL-R and the 09 SL-R other than graphics? Doesnt seem like anything changed...



I read a review saying that it has been stiffened up slightly.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its the exact same board.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Might want to look at some of those reviews again the binding is completely different. I rode my jibpan for everything until I destroyed it.


My bad, somehow I missed that about the new chassis. So, are you sticking with their bindings?

Jibpan, huh?


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Its the exact same board.





buggravy said:


> I read a review saying that it has been stiffened up slightly.


another perfect example of why reviews should be treated with a grain (or truckload) of salt


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ya, i would very much doubt they would stiffen the SL-R up as it is already a stiff board as it is.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

If I remember correctly it wasn't the reviewer's assessment that it had been stiffened up, but the reviewer was relaying what the NS rep told him. That said I'm inclined to believe what BA said, and a local shop owner told me it's the same board as this year's. I've had different people at NS give me conflicting info about the same board before.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Forum Destroyer isn't heavy at all and it isn't a board meant for jibbing mainly, kickers, huge ones, love it.
Plus Contacts(09) are great compared to Burton Missions (08) ones.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd like to see reviews of the Rome Postermania 1985 and the K2 Parkstar in the future.

My friend has the forum destroyer. He thinks it is the best board ever, but the only other boards he has ridden were junk Burtons. I was playing around with it and it felt like a strip of plywood. The base is junk as well.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bagels said:


> I'd like to see reviews of the Rome Postermania 1985 and the K2 Parkstar in the future.
> 
> My friend has the forum destroyer. He thinks it is the best board ever, but the only other boards he has ridden were junk Burtons. I was playing around with it and it felt like a strip of plywood. The base is junk as well.


The Angry Snowboarder the reviews are there take the initiative to look.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry, I was in a hurry before work and didn't see the "search this site" bar.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Annual Review ~ The Angry Snowboarder made it a little easier for everyone to search out reviews.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

*thanks!!*

i'm not a super-experience boarder, so your reviews were really helpful. i've seen the angry snowboarder site before too, good shit. thanks for the tips.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

<a target="_top" href="http://sessions.searchpluswin.com/?cmd=sb-register&rb=1196651"><img alt="Search + Win" title="Search + Win" border="0" src="http://prodegebanners.sitegrip.com/images/sessions-468x60.jpg"></a>


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

abbottj44 said:


> <a target="_top" href="http://sessions.searchpluswin.com/?cmd=sb-register&rb=1196651"><img alt="Search + Win" title="Search + Win" border="0" src="http://prodegebanners.sitegrip.com/images/sessions-468x60.jpg"></a>


Nice failed attempt!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

*new board*

:thumbsup:i just picked up a lib tech bananna from Snowboard Sale: Airblaster, Ashbury, Grenade, Holden, Nikita, Nixon ... check it out. rips:
Lib Tech TRS Snowboard : BTX | from SolsticeSupply.com on Sale


----------

